# How to keep up the leather ?



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

What do you guys do to keep up the leather seats. Is there a product that you use ? The leather in this vehicle is incredible looking.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Mother's makes a good leather product. So does Amsoil. Haven't tried Macquire's. For God's Sake, stay away from Armorall.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

> stay away from Armorall


:agree AMEN :agree


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I use Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner. Meguiras, at least the wipes, leave the seats way to shiney for my tastes.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

s2gordon said:


> I use Lexol leather cleaner and conditioner. Meguiras, at least the wipes, leave the seats way to shiney for my tastes.



I used lexol for years, great product. I recently switched and started using 4 star, it gives a great matte finish.

you can get it here

http://www.prestostore.com/cgi-bin/store.pl?ref=exceldetail&ct=34681


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Back in '02 we bought a 1.8T Jetta and had the Guardian kit added. They demonstrated it by taking a piece of leather and marking it with a permanent marker Tried to clean it off and it was forever stained. Added the Guardian and marked it again and the marker came right off. I have a whole box unopened. I finally found a car worthy of opening it for!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

How to keep up the leather? Let's expand this to cover the entire interior:

1. Keep your car out of the sun.
2. Vacuum your car regularly. When vacuuming the seats, be sure to tilt them back so you can get all the dust and junk out from the seams.
3. Don't eat in your car.
4. Drink anything you want in your car -- as long it's water.
5. To dust your car, use distilled water and a microfiber cloth. Dash, instrument panel, seats, the works. Use the vacuum with a soft upholstery brush to get dush out of the air vents and texture the faux suede finish.
6. Windows: Windex, microfiber cloths and muscle.
7. If you keep your car out of the sun -- you won't have to treat the leather. If you do -- I'd go with Lexol as a bunch of other products look really, really, really greasy after application. 

The underlying theme to all of this is: prevention.


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I have always used Griots products for all of my show cars and the GTO. He makes a great leather cleaner and conditioner. His best of show wax works great on dark colors, no streaks, etc.

You can check out the stuff at www.griotsgarage.com

John.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I use the Lexol product line. It's what I used on my baseball mitts in the past when I stored them for the winter. So far......so good!!


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Lexol for me!


----------



## MeanGoat (Jan 4, 2006)

This may sound basic, but I use Kiwi Saddle Soap.

Very nuetral ph and doesn't overshine. Leaves the leather soft, supple, non-shiny and moisturized.


----------



## sonofgasguy (Dec 18, 2006)

Bick 4. Its a nuetral conditioner. Keeps the leather from drying. I find it at the western wear place at the mall (with the cowboy boots). When seats are clean and dry, I put it on the palms of my hands and rub it on. Use my fingers to get in crevases. Soaks in.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Ive only used the Mequires (ungodly shiney) and Zaino Leather in a Bottle (amazing)

Keep it clean and out of the the sun. Broken record???


----------



## BrandonS (Feb 19, 2007)

How often are ya'll treating the leater?


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

MeanGoat said:


> This may sound basic, but I use Kiwi Saddle Soap.
> 
> Very nuetral ph and doesn't overshine. Leaves the leather soft, supple, non-shiny and moisturized.


:agree 
I have used this on all mine too,,,does what you say...


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

believe it or not but i tried baby oil and if u want that really wet look thats the stuff to use the only draw back is that it smells and if u miss a spot later u will see it. but try it on a small part of the interior and if u dont like it then good thing u only did that little pice. i loooooove that wet look and thats what i use and use a ordor (new car) smell to neutrallize that baby oil smell.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

I use the zaino leather cleaner followed by their leather in a bottle conditioner. Its really easy to use, just spray the cleaner on the seats, rub with a soft towel and wipe away the excess. Then apply the conditioner with a clean soft towel and your done!!! The seats look brand new afterwards and people comment how it still smells brand new inside after 2 1/2 years!!!


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

I use lexol.So does my dad,he has a c6/z06


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

Devils3023 said:


> I use the zaino leather cleaner followed by their leather in a bottle conditioner. Its really easy to use, just spray the cleaner on the seats, rub with a soft towel and wipe away the excess. Then apply the conditioner with a clean soft towel and your done!!! The seats look brand new afterwards and people comment how it still smells brand new inside after 2 1/2 years!!!


:agree 
This summer, I converted to Zaino after recommendations on another forum. AMAZING stuff. I've recommended it to family members who've bought new vehicles with leather interiors.


----------



## GTOtbird (Mar 4, 2006)

Any body here with the BLUE interior?
I have used most of the products dicussed before in the past but am concerned about what they will do on the BLUE interior...thanks.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

nice info was thinking about mothers but was'nt sure thanks:lol:


----------

